
AI Dungeon now uses the largest GPT-3 model offered by OpenAI - nickwalton00
https://medium.com/@aidungeon/ai-dungeon-dragon-model-upgrade-7e8ea579abfe
======
amerine
I was just introduced to AI Dungeon by Leigh Graner of Mostly Walking game
([https://youtu.be/BP_49Wp7ePQ](https://youtu.be/BP_49Wp7ePQ)) and am so happy
to have this introduced to my life. Amazingly fun stuff thanks.

------
nickwalton00
Super excited about this! It's crazy to see the progress AI Dungeon has made
from its early beginning one year ago to where it is now.

------
mm_00
I wonder if this could be used to test out GPT-3 without having access to the
beta

~~~
sinity
Well, it is GPT-3; through dev told me on Discord it's finetuned, prompt is
more limited than what's possible (I think), to just generate lots of text one
has to spam enter (with an empty prompt)...

But if you just do "custom" scenario, it works well.

Here's navy seal copypasta parody, like Gwern did (through he had much longer
prompt; I could fit only one long and one super-short example):
[https://pastebin.com/Lc7tC8j9](https://pastebin.com/Lc7tC8j9)

I've been most impressed by this so far, because I didn't expect GPT-3 to
handle language other than English so well:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/hqnteu/my_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/hqnteu/my_time_in_azer_showcase_of_ai_dungeons_gpt3based/fy0bjhw/)

------
crwecker
Woot woot

